# Palasut question



## joeygil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this right?

From the Pekiti-Tirsia system

Sak-sak grip man           Pakal (ice-pick) man

Forehand thrust              Pass (or meet and pass), then Left hand check
Left check                     Low back-hand thrust
High back-hand thurst     Meet with knife, then left clear


----------



## Blindside (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the formatting is a bit screwed up, and I you should do a better job describing who is doing what.

Guy A: does X
Guy B: does y
Guy A: does z
etc

I really can't tell what you are trying to describe, and regardless it looks pretty short for one of the asymetric palusut drills.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello,

Try looking at this thread.

-Guro Harold


----------



## joeygil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Guro Harold.  That seems about right, though the variation we were doing may not have the final bakal #1 thrust as a standard.


----------

